# Maduro is out, its oil soon will be on the market, = end of Putler and his gas-station ?



## Litwin

Maduro is out, *Venezuela's oil *soon will be on the world oil market, = end of Putler and his empire *gas-station?*






"Juan Guaidó: *US backs opposition leader as Venezuela president* "

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-46980913


----------



## debbiedowner

Don't think so, he ordered all the U.S. government workers out of the country within 72 hours and has cut ties with the U.S.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## jwoodie

"But there is still a loyal core of people who support the government and say that Venezuela's problems are caused by a right-wing opposition supported by the US and hostile neighbours."

Another vast right-wing conspiracy...


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## georgephillip

*"Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela*
'Venezuela is friendly to us and is our strategic partner,' Vladimir Putin's deputy foreign minister said. 'We have supported them and will support them.'"

Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela

Has Team Trump thought through its blatant attempt at regime change in the Western Hemisphere?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

georgephillip said:


> *"Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela*
> 'Venezuela is friendly to us and is our strategic partner,' Vladimir Putin's deputy foreign minister said. 'We have supported them and will support them.'"
> 
> Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela
> 
> Has Team Trump thought through its blatant attempt at regime change in the Western Hemisphere?



There is not going to be any US military intervention in Venezuela, Chicken Little


----------



## martybegan

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela*
> 'Venezuela is friendly to us and is our strategic partner,' Vladimir Putin's deputy foreign minister said. 'We have supported them and will support them.'"
> 
> Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela
> 
> Has Team Trump thought through its blatant attempt at regime change in the Western Hemisphere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not going to be any US military intervention in Venezuela, Chicken Little
Click to expand...


Unless of course the Russians try to intervene on Maduro's behalf.

The Monroe Doctrine as a concept has never been refuted, and Russia is a European country.


----------



## georgephillip

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela*
> 'Venezuela is friendly to us and is our strategic partner,' Vladimir Putin's deputy foreign minister said. 'We have supported them and will support them.'"
> 
> Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela
> 
> Has Team Trump thought through its blatant attempt at regime change in the Western Hemisphere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not going to be any US military intervention in Venezuela, Chicken Little
Click to expand...

Of course not.


----------



## georgephillip

martybegan said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela*
> 'Venezuela is friendly to us and is our strategic partner,' Vladimir Putin's deputy foreign minister said. 'We have supported them and will support them.'"
> 
> Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela
> 
> Has Team Trump thought through its blatant attempt at regime change in the Western Hemisphere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not going to be any US military intervention in Venezuela, Chicken Little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless of course the Russians try to intervene on Maduro's behalf.
> 
> The Monroe Doctrine as a concept has never been refuted, and Russia is a European country.
Click to expand...

Monroe What?




There's never been a pussy like Trump in the White House before either.


----------



## martybegan

georgephillip said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela*
> 'Venezuela is friendly to us and is our strategic partner,' Vladimir Putin's deputy foreign minister said. 'We have supported them and will support them.'"
> 
> Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela
> 
> Has Team Trump thought through its blatant attempt at regime change in the Western Hemisphere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not going to be any US military intervention in Venezuela, Chicken Little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless of course the Russians try to intervene on Maduro's behalf.
> 
> The Monroe Doctrine as a concept has never been refuted, and Russia is a European country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monroe What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's never been a pussy like Trump in the White House before either.
Click to expand...


Monroe Doctrine - Wikipedia


----------



## Bleipriester

Litwin said:


> Maduro is out, *Venezuela's oil *soon will be on the world oil market, = end of Putler and his empire *gas-station?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Juan Guaidó: *US backs opposition leader as Venezuela president* "
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-46980913


Maduro is out?


----------



## Litwin

martybegan said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela*
> 'Venezuela is friendly to us and is our strategic partner,' Vladimir Putin's deputy foreign minister said. 'We have supported them and will support them.'"
> 
> Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela
> 
> Has Team Trump thought through its blatant attempt at regime change in the Western Hemisphere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not going to be any US military intervention in Venezuela, Chicken Little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless of course the Russians try to intervene on Maduro's behalf.
> 
> The Monroe Doctrine as a concept has never been refuted, and _*Russia is a European country*_.
Click to expand...

no, and never was. _*"Russia" (the original name ulus of juchi)  is an Asian country*_


----------



## Bleipriester

Litwin said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela*
> 'Venezuela is friendly to us and is our strategic partner,' Vladimir Putin's deputy foreign minister said. 'We have supported them and will support them.'"
> 
> Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela
> 
> Has Team Trump thought through its blatant attempt at regime change in the Western Hemisphere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not going to be any US military intervention in Venezuela, Chicken Little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless of course the Russians try to intervene on Maduro's behalf.
> 
> The Monroe Doctrine as a concept has never been refuted, and _*Russia is a European country*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, and never was. _*"Russia" (the original name ulus of juchi)  is an Asian country*_
Click to expand...

If he´s out, Hetzbot.


----------



## Litwin

Bleipriester said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela*
> 'Venezuela is friendly to us and is our strategic partner,' Vladimir Putin's deputy foreign minister said. 'We have supported them and will support them.'"
> 
> Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela
> 
> Has Team Trump thought through its blatant attempt at regime change in the Western Hemisphere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not going to be any US military intervention in Venezuela, Chicken Little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless of course the Russians try to intervene on Maduro's behalf.
> 
> The Monroe Doctrine as a concept has never been refuted, and _*Russia is a European country*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, and never was. _*"Russia" (the original name ulus of juchi)  is an Asian country*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he´s out, Hetzbot.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bleipriester

Litwin said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela*
> 'Venezuela is friendly to us and is our strategic partner,' Vladimir Putin's deputy foreign minister said. 'We have supported them and will support them.'"
> 
> Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela
> 
> Has Team Trump thought through its blatant attempt at regime change in the Western Hemisphere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not going to be any US military intervention in Venezuela, Chicken Little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless of course the Russians try to intervene on Maduro's behalf.
> 
> The Monroe Doctrine as a concept has never been refuted, and _*Russia is a European country*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, and never was. _*"Russia" (the original name ulus of juchi)  is an Asian country*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he´s out, Hetzbot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Maduro with the US ambassador


----------



## georgephillip

martybegan said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela*
> 'Venezuela is friendly to us and is our strategic partner,' Vladimir Putin's deputy foreign minister said. 'We have supported them and will support them.'"
> 
> Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela
> 
> Has Team Trump thought through its blatant attempt at regime change in the Western Hemisphere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not going to be any US military intervention in Venezuela, Chicken Little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless of course the Russians try to intervene on Maduro's behalf.
> 
> The Monroe Doctrine as a concept has never been refuted, and Russia is a European country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monroe What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's never been a pussy like Trump in the White House before either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Monroe Doctrine - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

*Your link:
*
"Great Britain shared the general objective of the Monroe Doctrine, albeit from an opposite standpoint and ultimate aim, and even wanted to declare a joint statement to keep other European powers from further colonizing the New World. 

"The British Foreign Secretary George Canning wanted to keep the other European powers out of the New World fearing that its trade with the New World would be harmed if the other European powers further colonized it. 

*"In fact, for many years after the Monroe Doctrine took effect, Britain, through the Royal Navy, was the sole nation enforcing it, the U.S. lacking sufficient naval capability*. 

"Allowing Spain to re-establish control of its former colonies would have cut Great Britain off from its profitable trade with the region. 

"For that reason, Canning proposed to the U.S. that they mutually declare and enforce a policy of separating the New World from the Old. 

"The U.S. resisted a joint statement because of the recent memory of the War of 1812, leading to the Monroe administration's unilateral statement.

"However, the immediate provocation was the Russian Ukase of 1821[7] asserting rights to the Pacific Northwest and forbidding non-Russian ships from approaching the coast.[8][9]"




Russia's Next Bomber Base: Venezuela?


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Global Affairs confirmed Canada will recognize Guaido in the role. U.S. President Donald Trump issued a statement doing the same, and encouraging other Western governments to recognize Guaido as interim president. Argentina, Brazil, Chile, Colombia, Guatemala, Paraguay and Peru indicated they too will recognize Guaido.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/venezu...duro-1.4989733


----------



## Bleipriester

Who put you on Venezuela suddenly?


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## P F Tinmore

The US has been trying to put the oligarchs back in power since Chavez was elected.

*The Revolution Will Not Be Televised - Chavez: Inside the Coup*

**


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## martybegan

Litwin said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela*
> 'Venezuela is friendly to us and is our strategic partner,' Vladimir Putin's deputy foreign minister said. 'We have supported them and will support them.'"
> 
> Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela
> 
> Has Team Trump thought through its blatant attempt at regime change in the Western Hemisphere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not going to be any US military intervention in Venezuela, Chicken Little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless of course the Russians try to intervene on Maduro's behalf.
> 
> The Monroe Doctrine as a concept has never been refuted, and _*Russia is a European country*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, and never was. _*"Russia" (the original name ulus of juchi)  is an Asian country*_
Click to expand...


Only past the Ural mountains, it's major population centers are in Europe. 

FIFA considers them European, most of the world considers them European, even if some of their gene pool is of asiatic stock.


----------



## Likkmee

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela*
> 'Venezuela is friendly to us and is our strategic partner,' Vladimir Putin's deputy foreign minister said. 'We have supported them and will support them.'"
> 
> Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela
> 
> Has Team Trump thought through its blatant attempt at regime change in the Western Hemisphere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not going to be any US military intervention in Venezuela, Chicken Little
Click to expand...

That's right. The CIA is not part of the military


----------



## Likkmee

Marudo has no personality and is not a business man. Hugo could have straightened these problems out .


----------



## Litwin

martybegan said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela*
> 'Venezuela is friendly to us and is our strategic partner,' Vladimir Putin's deputy foreign minister said. 'We have supported them and will support them.'"
> 
> Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela
> 
> Has Team Trump thought through its blatant attempt at regime change in the Western Hemisphere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not going to be any US military intervention in Venezuela, Chicken Little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless of course the Russians try to intervene on Maduro's behalf.
> 
> The Monroe Doctrine as a concept has never been refuted, and _*Russia is a European country*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, and never was. _*"Russia" (the original name ulus of juchi)  is an Asian country*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only past the Ural mountains, it's major population centers are in Europe.
> 
> FIFA considers them European, most of the world considers them European, even if some of their gene pool is of asiatic stock.
Click to expand...

its not Europe its asia, µongolian state like china, without high bureaucratic and Buddhist culture. Muscovy is anti- europe. do you know how they call Europe today, gayropa  ...


----------



## Litwin

Likkmee said:


> Marudo has no personality and is not a business man. Hugo could have straightened these problems out .


BS, they have salaries *2$ i*n a month ., no one can "have straightened these problems out"


----------



## martybegan

Litwin said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela*
> 'Venezuela is friendly to us and is our strategic partner,' Vladimir Putin's deputy foreign minister said. 'We have supported them and will support them.'"
> 
> Russia warns U.S. against military intervention in Venezuela
> 
> Has Team Trump thought through its blatant attempt at regime change in the Western Hemisphere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not going to be any US military intervention in Venezuela, Chicken Little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless of course the Russians try to intervene on Maduro's behalf.
> 
> The Monroe Doctrine as a concept has never been refuted, and _*Russia is a European country*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, and never was. _*"Russia" (the original name ulus of juchi)  is an Asian country*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only past the Ural mountains, it's major population centers are in Europe.
> 
> FIFA considers them European, most of the world considers them European, even if some of their gene pool is of asiatic stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not Europe its asia, µongolian state like china, without high bureaucratic and Buddhist culture. Muscovy is anti- europe. do you know how they call Europe today, gayropa  ...
Click to expand...


Moscow is in Europe, St. Petersburg is in Europe, again with asiatic influences.


----------



## Litwin

martybegan said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not going to be any US military intervention in Venezuela, Chicken Little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless of course the Russians try to intervene on Maduro's behalf.
> 
> The Monroe Doctrine as a concept has never been refuted, and _*Russia is a European country*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, and never was. _*"Russia" (the original name ulus of juchi)  is an Asian country*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only past the Ural mountains, it's major population centers are in Europe.
> 
> FIFA considers them European, most of the world considers them European, even if some of their gene pool is of asiatic stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not Europe its asia, µongolian state like china, without high bureaucratic and Buddhist culture. Muscovy is anti- europe. do you know how they call Europe today, gayropa  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moscow is in Europe, St. Petersburg is in Europe, again with asiatic influences.
Click to expand...

really, why and how they never have had a fair election historically ?  and in love with great khan (czar) putler even today . whats form of government   they always have had?


----------



## Bleipriester

Litwin said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless of course the Russians try to intervene on Maduro's behalf.
> 
> The Monroe Doctrine as a concept has never been refuted, and _*Russia is a European country*_.
> 
> 
> 
> no, and never was. _*"Russia" (the original name ulus of juchi)  is an Asian country*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only past the Ural mountains, it's major population centers are in Europe.
> 
> FIFA considers them European, most of the world considers them European, even if some of their gene pool is of asiatic stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not Europe its asia, µongolian state like china, without high bureaucratic and Buddhist culture. Muscovy is anti- europe. do you know how they call Europe today, gayropa  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moscow is in Europe, St. Petersburg is in Europe, again with asiatic influences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really, why and how they never have had a fair election historically ?  and in love with great khan (czar) putler even today . whats form of government   they always have had?
Click to expand...

Talking about fair elections. What is Guaido´s election result? Oh, I forgot, he´s a self-proclaimed "President"!


----------



## martybegan

Litwin said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless of course the Russians try to intervene on Maduro's behalf.
> 
> The Monroe Doctrine as a concept has never been refuted, and _*Russia is a European country*_.
> 
> 
> 
> no, and never was. _*"Russia" (the original name ulus of juchi)  is an Asian country*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only past the Ural mountains, it's major population centers are in Europe.
> 
> FIFA considers them European, most of the world considers them European, even if some of their gene pool is of asiatic stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not Europe its asia, µongolian state like china, without high bureaucratic and Buddhist culture. Muscovy is anti- europe. do you know how they call Europe today, gayropa  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moscow is in Europe, St. Petersburg is in Europe, again with asiatic influences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really, why and how they never have had a fair election historically ?  and in love with great khan (czar) putler even today . whats form of government   they always have had?
Click to expand...


That doesn't make them not part of Europe. In the past 400 years the majority of their interactions have been with European powers, in their European Theatre.


----------



## Bleipriester

Merida. The "opposition" keeps murdering. The PSUV militiaman German Cohen was shot and burned, rescue workers were not let through by the "constitutional" Guaido supporters and the group Voluntad Popular.


----------



## Litwin

martybegan said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, and never was. _*"Russia" (the original name ulus of juchi)  is an Asian country*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only past the Ural mountains, it's major population centers are in Europe.
> 
> FIFA considers them European, most of the world considers them European, even if some of their gene pool is of asiatic stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not Europe its asia, µongolian state like china, without high bureaucratic and Buddhist culture. Muscovy is anti- europe. do you know how they call Europe today, gayropa  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moscow is in Europe, St. Petersburg is in Europe, again with asiatic influences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really, why and how they never have had a fair election historically ?  and in love with great khan (czar) putler even today . whats form of government   they always have had?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't make them not part of Europe. In the past 400 years the majority of their interactions have been with European powers, in their European Theatre.
Click to expand...

much like Ottomans, do you see Ottomans as Europeans as well?


----------



## Likkmee

It's always for the better


----------



## martybegan

Litwin said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only past the Ural mountains, it's major population centers are in Europe.
> 
> FIFA considers them European, most of the world considers them European, even if some of their gene pool is of asiatic stock.
> 
> 
> 
> its not Europe its asia, µongolian state like china, without high bureaucratic and Buddhist culture. Muscovy is anti- europe. do you know how they call Europe today, gayropa  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moscow is in Europe, St. Petersburg is in Europe, again with asiatic influences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really, why and how they never have had a fair election historically ?  and in love with great khan (czar) putler even today . whats form of government   they always have had?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't make them not part of Europe. In the past 400 years the majority of their interactions have been with European powers, in their European Theatre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> much like Ottomans, do you see Ottomans as Europeans as well?
Click to expand...


No, because their ethnic origins are Middle Eastern, which is Asian, and while they have interacted with Europe, they also pushed influence in other directions. 

Russian ethnic origins are Slavic with inputs from Asia, Turkish ethnic origins are Middle Eastern, with inputs from the Balkans.


----------



## Bleipriester

Looks like spamming others´ threads with funny pictures is Litiwn´s exclusive right. Must have missed this in the rules.


----------



## Toro

I can’t believe there are American politicians who support this incompetent socialist Maduro.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toro said:


> I can’t believe there are American politicians who support this incompetent socialist Maduro.


Imagine you are barred from buying food for your kids in the grocery and they even call you incompetent and take your kids away.


----------



## Litwin

martybegan said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not Europe its asia, µongolian state like china, without high bureaucratic and Buddhist culture. Muscovy is anti- europe. do you know how they call Europe today, gayropa  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow is in Europe, St. Petersburg is in Europe, again with asiatic influences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really, why and how they never have had a fair election historically ?  and in love with great khan (czar) putler even today . whats form of government   they always have had?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't make them not part of Europe. In the past 400 years the majority of their interactions have been with European powers, in their European Theatre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> much like Ottomans, do you see Ottomans as Europeans as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because their ethnic origins are Middle Eastern, which is Asian, and while they have interacted with Europe, they also pushed influence in other directions.
> 
> Russian ethnic origins are Slavic with inputs from Asia, Turkish ethnic origins are Middle Eastern, with inputs from the Balkans.
Click to expand...




Toro said:


> I can’t believe there are American politicians who support this incompetent socialist Maduro.




BREAKING : 
as i predicted , whats USA army is gonna do ?
*
"MOSCOW (Reuters) - Private military contractors (GRU)  who do secret missions for Russia flew into Venezuela *in the past few days to beef up security for President Nicolas Maduro in the face of U.S.-backed opposition protests, according to two people close to them. "

Exclusive: Kremlin-linked contractors help guard Venezuela's Maduro - sources | Reuters


----------



## Litwin

Bleipriester said:


> Looks like spamming others´ threads with funny pictures is Litiwn´s exclusive right. Must have missed this in the rules.


ITS FREE - WORD FORUM OUR RULES  "RUSSIAN"  BITCH , GREAT JOB MODS


----------



## Litwin

Toro said:


> I can’t believe there are American politicians who support this incompetent socialist Maduro.


mODURO IS AN IDIOT AND DICTATOR, WHO IN USA SUPPORTS HIM?


----------



## xyz

Yeah, he's stupid, but I see Bolsonaro as a bigger threat.


----------



## Bleipriester

Litwin said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like spamming others´ threads with funny pictures is Litiwn´s exclusive right. Must have missed this in the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ITS FREE - WORD FORUM OUR RULES  "RUSSIAN"  BITCH , GREAT JOB MODS
Click to expand...

It´s not your rules.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Democrat Opposes Venezuelan Coup - Smeared As Russian*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Explaining the US-led right-wing coup in Venezuela || Ben Norton on Status Coup*

**


----------

